# Referrals for San Diego agencies



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a lot of guilt while I post this and I am not going to list excuses. I never intended to get any more animals and was going to see my 15 year old dog through to the end. I ended up taking in two cats that didn't have a home and were living on the street. I have been on this forum because I do care and have provided a home for them but my heart is not in it. In fact I am too anxious about it. I don't want indoor only cats and I am too worried when they don't come home at the time I think they should. I can't even imagine these cats being happy forced to stay indoors although I do read at the success of others in getting ferals to stay in. I know I will be moving some time in the future as my daughter is pregnant and it means a lot to me to be near her. Anyway, I am in San Diego county - what agencies do any of you know that are responsible at adopting out cats? I need to feel really comfortable that they will be taken care of and have a good home. I find myself adding up the years they can live and wondering if before they pass away I will be having to be taken care of. I don't know why I can't relax more about the whole thing but I just can't seem to. I know people who just go with the flow and if something happens, they chalk it up fate but I know that my decisions affect the outcome. Maybe it is my age and uncertainty about taking care of myself, my 96 year old mother and my 15 year old dog. The next person may just let it be and something will happen and they won't beat themselves up about it. The only opportunity I had was to give them away as barn cats and that didn't seem right to me. I hope you can tell this is hard on me and I may not even do it, but I guess I need to start somewhere.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't know any rescues there but you can try a site called rescueme.org. Good luck and you're not a bad person in wanting what's best for your kids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

*Wrestling with my conscience*

6 months ago I took a mother and her ~7 month old kitten into my home due to their necessity. They are very well adapted and show me affection. I really didn't want the responsibility or cost of taking care of them properly. It's just when I look at rescue sites and talk to people I don't believe they will get adopted into a good home for life either. Now with spring, kitten season is coming and I remember the comment I heard back at the first time I called rescue cat places about them during kitten season, "I can't even get rid of kittens that will jump into your lap and purr, let alone cats who run from humans."
Since I have been on this site, I am overwhelmed with the caring and knowledge you all have for your cats and cats in general. Obviously there are many cat owners that just have their cats and flow with it but with all the new knowledge and maybe my own station in life, I feel anxious about them. That is one reason I want to give them up.
1. I don't want strictly indoor cats and the one who was born outside and lived totally outside loves it out there. He has a white ear and now I am worried about sun burn but I hate to keep him locked up in a room during the peak summer hours. I have a little dog that has to be able to go out so there is a doggie door. I will use animal sunscreen and do the best I can.
2. There may come a time when I have to move into a senior appt building and they may have to become indoor cats. I know some can adapt but I really think it will be hard on the young one.
3. I have had a few dogs and cats through old age and I am well aware of the cost of medical care. I will be on social security soon with really no other income and this scares me a lot. I will work as long as I can.
4. I expect to be spending more weekends at my daughters and will be gone overnight. So now what with the cats? I could lock them in then and hope for the best.

My dilemma is I know I have a decent home for them judging by how they have adapted. Each day each one takes turns with kittie messages during the day. They are happy and show it. Should I just go with the future and resign myself that nothing is perfect. If I give them away then I have no control and I don't want anything bad to happen to them. As with all animals when you get to know them, the bond is strong. And really will I be able to give them away to a devoted family. I cna't imagine them with kids. Will it all work out?


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> Should I just go with the future and resign myself that nothing is perfect.


Honestly? Yeah, you probably should.

Unless you think there's a high likelihood that you will be unable to care for your cats in the future, I think they're better off with you. Obviously they're happy with you.

Cats are remarkably adaptable. They will probably adjust fine to changes in your living situation that come up in the future.

I think most people here have had feelings of insecurity about caring for our cats from time to time. The fact that you're concerned is a sign of your caring. I haven't seen anything in your postings, though, that makes me think your pets would be better off rehomed.

It sounds like you need to try not to worry about giving them a "perfect" life (which doesn't exist) and just remind yourself that they're content, safe, and well cared for with you.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It's a hard decision to make. I think as long as they are both speyed, it's okay to let them have time outside. I have family and friends who have indoor/outdoor cats that they don't take to the vet for annual vaccinations or anything but the cats are well cared for otherwise and they have a safe, warm home to sleep in when its cold. I think it's much better for them to have these homes than to be caged up in shelters for who knows how long. 
It's great that you are thinking about the future and how you can care for the cats. If you think it's not likely you will be able to provide a safe home of veterinary care in case of emergency in the future, maybe you could advertise them as a private adoption now and hero them in your care until they are rehomed? It's hard to know how long this could take though because so many people do want friendly cute kittens, adult cats are often overlooked. I think you're doing the right thing by the cats for now though by not sending them to a shelter. I know welfare is not alot but would if maybe be possible to have a special savings account that you set aside a little money each week for unexpected vet bills, or possible vet visits for when the cats get older?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

They both take turns laying my lap and looking at me so affectionate. I just want to do right by them. I never worried like this before and had many pets over the years live long lives. I think after reading all the horror stories about cat haters and the awful things that happen to cats, it has freaked me out. It just seems to be a different time. My vet is advertising stem cell therapy!


----------

